# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Διαγραφή και Εξαφανιαζόλ Θεμάτων

## Metropontix

Θέλω να ρωτήσω γιατί εξαφανίζονται τα ποστς/τοπικς μου! Γράφω κάτι εμφανίζεται για λίγη ώρα και ή μεταφέρεται σε ένα τόπικ στο οποίο δεν εμφανίζεται ποτέ αυτό που έγραψα ή διαγράφονται εντός λίγων λεπτών. Αν γινόταν 1 φορά θα έλεγα πως γίνεται λάθος όμως αυτό συμβαίνει από τις 24 του μήνα που έγραψα και το τελευταίο μου ποστ. Έχει συμβεί 3 φορές επίσης με 3 μου απορίες. Μπορεί να είναι χαζές οκ όμως δε γνωρίζω για να ρωτάω. Ανοίγω θέμα και αυτό εξαφανίζεται λίγη ώρα μετά αφού έχει εμφανιστεί. :S  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ποια θεματα αναφερεσαι;

----------


## Metropontix

Το ένα θέμα αφορούσε τον όγκο στους κοιλιακούς μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα θέμα που προϋπήρχε (καλώς φυσικά γιατί όσο κι αν είχα ψάξει δεν το είχα βρει :$ ). Όταν έκανες κλικ πάνω στον μεταφερόμενο σύνδεσμο το ποστ μου δεν εμφανιζόταν πουθενά. Τώρα διαγράφηκε όλο και το τόπικ και ο μεταφερόμενος σύνδεσμος και το ποστ. :S

Το δεύτερο αφορούσε κάτι στη διατροφή δυστυχώς μου διαφεύγει γιατί το έγραψα 1 βδομάδα νωρίτερα.  :01. Sad: 

Το τρίτο που ρώτησα αφορούσε το τέλος της γράμμωσης μου σε συνδιασμό με το κλείσιμο του γυμναστηρίου.

Όλες ήταν φυσιολογικές ερωτήσεις δεν ρωτούσα κάτι παράξενο ή απαγορευτικό και τα 2 εξ' αυτών τα είδα να εμφανίζονται κανονικά για λίγο. . :01. Unsure: 

χμμ εδιτ το 1 εμφανίστηκε στην διατροφή μου σε παλιό τόπικ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πατα πανω στο προφιλ σου και δες την επιλογη Started Threads.Αν δεν ξερεις εσυ ακριβώς,σιγουρα εγω δεν ξερω.
Ηδη κατι που πηγες να ανοίξεις στις Γενικες ,μεταφέρθηκε στην Διατροφη σου.
Οι διαχειριστες κρίνουν και αξιολογουν όταν ανοίγεται ενα θεμα αν πρεπει να παραμείνει ως stand alone topic  ή να συγχωνευθεί με τα ήδη υπάρχωντα.

----------


## Metropontix

Πολύ σωστά βέβαια πιστεύω πως αν δεν είχα γράψει αυτό εδώ αυτό που έγραψα θα παρέμενε εξαφανισμένο.  :01. Razz: 

Επίσης εντάξει 1 μυαλό έχω και δε θυμάμαι το άλλο είπα ποιο είναι για το 1 μου την λες που δε θυμάμαι;  :01. Sad:  Τόσες πληροφορίες έδωσα.

εδιτ: Τώρα κατάλαβα τι λες. Μα σου εξήγησα πως τα διέγραψαν πλήρως από το σύστημα :S Το 1ο το είδα να εμφανίζεται με συγχώνευση και απλά μετά εξαφανίστηκε από 2 μέρες γιατί δεν εμφανιζόταν.

Δεν τίθεται θέμα απλά επειδή ήθελα κάποια βοήθεια κι εντάξει μπορεί να φαίνονται χαζούλικες οι ερωτήσεις ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται για να μην κάθομαι να γράφω άδικα και να εξαφανίζονται όσα γράφω.  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

> Το 1ο το είδα να εμφανίζεται με συγχώνευση και απλά μετά εξαφανίστηκε από 2 μέρες γιατί δεν εμφανιζόταν.


η ενδειξη συνχωνευσης εμφανιζεται για καποιες μερες μονο,για να δει το μελος που ανοιξε το θεμα πως εχει συνχωνευτει με ηδη υπαρχον..
απο κει κ περα η ενδειξη αυτη δεν μενει μονιμα,γιατι δεν υπαρχει κ λογος.

----------


## Metropontix

Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα. Ευχαριστώ που το έθιξες.  :01. Smile Wide: 

Βέβαια αν πας στα ποστς μου στο προφίλ μου θα δεις πως δεν υπάρχουν ούτε καν τα 2 πρώτα που ανέφερα επομένως δεν εξαφανίστηκαν λόγω της μεταφοράς.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το ένα θέμα αφορούσε τον όγκο στους κοιλιακούς μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα θέμα που προϋπήρχε (καλώς φυσικά γιατί όσο κι αν είχα ψάξει δεν το είχα βρει :$ ). Όταν έκανες κλικ πάνω στον μεταφερόμενο σύνδεσμο το ποστ μου δεν εμφανιζόταν πουθενά. *Τώρα διαγράφηκε όλο και το τόπικ και ο μεταφερόμενος σύνδεσμος και το ποστ. :S*


*
**Θεμα Κοιλιακοι,σελίς 21*




> Γεια σε όλους. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχω χάσει 1 άνθρωπο σε κιλά οπότε το πρόβλημα της χαλάρωσης είναι ή τουλάχιστον ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο. Παρατήρησα εφαρμόζοντας ένα κόλπο πως το πρόβλημα μειώθηκε. Παράτησα την Ισοθερμιδική και πέρασα σε υπερθερμιδική μετά πήγα σε ισοθερμιδική και μετά σε υποθερμιδική. Έκανα δηλαδή έναν όμορφο κύκλο φυσιολογικό με αποτέλεσμα να έχω αποτελέσματα όσο αφορά την χαλάρωση.
> 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω είναι αν γίνεται να πάρω όγκο στους κοιλιακούς και πως θα μπορούσα να το κάνω αυτό όμορφα. Φαντάζομαι πως αν εκεί "γεμίσει" λιγάκι η περιοχή το πρόβλημα θα εξαφανιστεί πλήρως. Αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω διατροφή Υποθερμιδική και 1 φορά τη βδομάδα κοιλιακούς, 2 φορές βάρη (στήθος-πλάτη-ώμους/δικέφαλους-τρικέφαλους-πόδια) από 3ασκήσεις 3 σετ 12 επαναλήψεων και 4 φορές ή και 5 αερόβια που μου αρέσει πολύ. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή τελειώνει σιγά σιγά για μένα αυτή η περίοδος των 3 μηνών που είχα ορίσει τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω για τα καλύτερα των αποτελεσμάτων. Μιλάω σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Την λύση του χειρουργείου την γνωριζω όμως δε θα ήθελα να πάω εκεί. Δεν πήγα όταν ήθελα να χάσω 70+ κιλά τώρα που έχω καταφέρει κάτι θεωρώ πως δεν χρειάζεται. Δώστε μου λοιπόν τα φώτα σας εσείς που είστε και έμπειροι, ευχαριστώ πολύ


*Παμε παρακατω*




> Το δεύτερο αφορούσε κάτι στη διατροφή δυστυχώς μου διαφεύγει γιατί το έγραψα 1 βδομάδα νωρίτερα.



*Φαντάσου,αν δεν θυμασαι εσυ ο ίδιος,εμεις τι θα κανουμε*

*Η διατροφή μου

*



> Το τρίτο που ρώτησα αφορούσε το τέλος της γράμμωσης μου σε συνδιασμό με το κλείσιμο του γυμναστηρίου.


Στο ίδιο θεμα συγχώνευση *Η διατροφή μου*




> Γεια σας. Σε λίγες μέρες τελειώνω την Γράμμωση μου. Είχα αποφασίσει να διαρκέσει 3 μήνες και την κράτησα. Είχα αποτελέσματα επίσης τόσο σε νούμερα όσο και σε εμφάνιση. Από 78 έπεσα στα 67 κιλά και σε περιφέρεια μέσης έφτασα τους 82 πόντους. Τώρα συμβαίνει το εξής: Σε μια βδομάδα τελειώνει η γράμμωση και παράλληλα σε μια βδομάδα κλείνει και το γυμναστήριο ως τα μέσα του Σεπτέμβρη  Λιγάκι χονδρικά θα μείνω εκτός γυμναστηρίου γύρω στις 10 βδομάδες ή αλλιώς 2 μήνες και κάτι.
> 
> Τώρα που σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να τρώω πάλι κανονικά και να ανεβάζω θερμίδες, με την παράλληλη διακοπή του γυμναστηρίου για τόσους μήνες, υπάρχει περίπτωση όλη η δουλειά που έκανα να πάει στα σκουπίδια;







> Όλες ήταν φυσιολογικές ερωτήσεις δεν ρωτούσα κάτι παράξενο ή απαγορευτικό και τα 2 εξ' αυτών τα είδα να εμφανίζονται κανονικά για λίγο. .
> 
> χμμ εδιτ το 1 εμφανίστηκε στην διατροφή μου σε παλιό τόπικ.


Δεν υπάρχουν φυσιολογικες και μη φυσιολογικές ερωτησεις.
Υπαρχουν ερωτησεις που κρινουμε αν πρεπει να υπάρχουν σε ενα τόπικ ή αν πρεπει να συγχωνευτουν σε καποιο που ειναι ήδη ανοικτό.
Τόπικ που ολοκληρώνεται με 2 ποστς,ειναι πλεονασμος σε ενα φόρουμ εκεινου που το ανοίγει.
Οπότε καταλήγουμε ότι κανουμε καλη αναζήτηση, 1ον.
2ον ,δεν μονοπωλουμε το φόρουμ και τον χωρο που μας διαθετει.Αν δηλαδη εχουμε ανοιξει τόπικ διατροφης και σημανουμε το τελος της,δεν ανοιγουμε ολόκληρο θεμα για να το ανακοινωσουμε.
Σε πολλες ενότητες εχει μπει διαδικασία αναμονης συντονισμού,οπότε αν καποιος διαχειριστης δεν μπει να το συντονίσει,είστε σε αναμονη.
Αν κανετε από την αρχή αυτα που τονίζουμε,δεν θα μπαίνετε σε αυτη την διαδικασία. :01. Wink:

----------


## Metropontix

Αγαπητέ Πολύνεικε και πως εξηγείς α) το γεγονός πως στο προφίλ μου δεν εμφανιζόντουσαν αρχικά και τώρα που μου τα υπέδειξες εμφανίστηκε και το 1ο;; Εντάξει τώρα... Απλά τώρα πήρε έγκριση. Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία σε λίγο θα με βγάλετε και τρελό..  :01. Razz:  

Επίσης β) δεν εννοούσα το τόπικ γράμμωση  :01. Smile:  Αλλά και πάλι δεν βλέπω που είναι το παράξενο-αν ρωτήσω ακόμα και έναν μοντερέιτορ τι έγραψε πριν 1-2 βδομάδες θα ξέρει να μου απαντήσει;

γ) Καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες και θα το ακολουθήσω ευλαβικά άσχετα αν το ερμηνεύεις κατά το δοκούν και από την δική σου οπτική. Για σένα σημαίνει μονοπώλειο για εμένα έγινε για να μην μπερδέψω 300 θέματα σε άσχετα τοπικ και χαλάσω το φόρουμ. Δεν έκρινα πως έχει σχέση το κλείσιμο του γυμναστηρίου και το τέλος της γράμμωσης με ένα τόπικ διατροφής.. Αφού το κρίνατε εσείς τονίζω σεβαστό και δεν τίθεται κανένα θέμα ούτε βλέπω τον λόγο να το μεγαλοποιείς τόσο πολύ.

δ) Σέβομαι προφανώς ό,τι μου υποδείχτηκε όμως φιλικά πάντα το ποστ το 3ο εξαφανίσθηκε και εμφανίσθηκε αφού έκανα το τόπικ αυτό. Το 1ο δε τόπικ με τον όγκο που μου υπέδειξες εγκρίθηκε σήμερα 15 μέρες μετά αφού ως τελευταίο σχόλιο εμφανιζόταν ως χθες αυτό που είχα γράψει για την γράμμωση του παιδιού. Τώρα το να βγάλουμε κάποιον/α τρελό/ή αναγνωρίζω πως προσφέρει προσωπική ικανοποίηση αλλά ηθική δε νομίζω. Τα λάθη αγαπητέ Πολύνεικε είναι μέσα στη ζωή επομένως δεν βρίσκω καταδικαστέο ακόμα και σήμερα να εγκρίθηκε. Δεν τρέχει κάτι. Θα πρέπει όμως να σκεφτείς γιατί μου τα παρουσιάζεις λοιπόν ως αποδείξεις-ως αποδείξεις σε τι σε κάτι που ήταν αόρατο ως χθες; Εντάξει ενήλικες είμαστε..  :01. Smile: 

Επειδή δε θέλω να το κάψω το θέμα δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να αποδείξω κάτι. Για μένα το θέμα κλείνει εφόσον γνωρίζω τι έγινε ακόμα και αν παρουσιάζονται διαφορετικά. Καλό σου ξημέρωμα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τώρα το να βγάλουμε κάποιον/α τρελό/ή αναγνωρίζω πως προσφέρει προσωπική ικανοποίηση αλλά ηθική δε νομίζω


Να προσέχεις τις εκφράσεις σου ως προς το πρόσωπο μου γιατι δεν γνωριζόμαστε και δεν σου επιτρέπω,ειδάλλως θα εχουμε πρόβλημα.

Oτι ειχα να γραψω,στο εγραψα.
Τωρα εσυ το πας αλλού,ότι παμε να σε βγαλουμε τρελλό ή να σε εκθεσουμε ξερω εγω,πως το εκλαμβανεις.
Δεν υπάρχει αυτη η περιπτωση γιατι βασικα δεν υπαρχει λόγος ή προηγούμενο,εγω επιασα ενα ενα το ερωτημα σου για να καταλαβεις ότι πολλες φορες δεν ξερετε καν να ψαξετε που εχουν καταληξει τα θεματα σας,μετα τις μετακινησεις.
Ενα λινκ ανακατευθυνσης παραμενει 1,2,3 ημερες,μετα εξασφανίζεται και αυτο απο την αρχική ενότητα.
Και αν ακόμα ενα ποστ συντονίστηκε μετά από 1 εβδομάδα,δικαιωμα μας είναι,καθότι δεν ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να ανταποκρινόμαστε στο άψε-σβησε.Δεν ειναι βασική δουλειά μας και ούτε μπορω να κυνηγαω τους moderators να κυνηγανε καθε ποστ,όταν το κανουν αφιλοκερδώς.
Τωρα το ποιος το μεγαλοποιησε,επετρεψε μου να πω πως το εκανες εσυ,εφόσον ανοιξες  ενα θεμα,αντι να επικοινωνησεις με εναν διαχειριστη.
Αρα τιθεται θεμα απαντησεων προς αποφυγη εντυπωσεων και όχι θεμα προσωπικης ικανοποιησης.

----------

